# Diesel Refueling, Please help.



## m3the01 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Could you please help me out with this,

Having a hardtime with the new diesel, are we really expected to use the adapter funnel every time we refill?

Our stations have both pumps, large and small. I tried the small and it still wouldnt insert, i thought the adapter was only for the larger truck pumps. I tried another station that also has the smaller diesel pump and the same thing, will not insert.

I tried a few pumps in oregon and washington state but no luck.

What is the deal?

Appreciate the help,


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think the small nozzle sticks in quite as far, but should still be able to be left alone while fueling. I carry the adapter for emergencies, but would probably throw it out after use.

The small nozzles fit. The large truck nozzles not even close.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

There are three nozzle sizes actively in use Today:

(1) Small nozzle for Unleaded gasoline (13/16" I think)
(2) Medium nozzle for Diesel fuel (15/16" I think)
(3) Large nozzle for high-speed filling of large diesel tanks, e.g., Semis (1 1/4" I think, but I'm not sure on this size)

BMW diesels in the U.S. have a mechanism such that only nozzle 2 will go into the opening.

Unfortunately, I have found that some fuel stations do not follow the established protocol and use nozzle 1 for both unleaded gasoline and diesel fuel.

It appears you have the bad luck of living in an area where the stations are somewhat irresponsible and are using the incorrect nozzles on the diesel fuel pumps. I suspect their logic is that the small nozzle will always fit into a bigger hole, so they simply use the unleaded gasoline nozzle on their Diesel pumps. I believe this is either due to their laziness (one less nozzle size to inventory and deal with), or perhaps is due to some older diesel vehicles that may not use the larger diameter "diesel" fuel tank filler (I seem to see this mostly in agricultural/rural areas when I travel). This does a disservice to the owners of gasoline-fueled vehicles, as it facilitates them making a mistake and putting diesel into their gasoline-fueled vehicle. And they obviously did not count on the cleverness of BMW engineers, who came-up with a mechanism which prevents a too-small nozzle from being inserted into diesel-powered BMW vehicles.

I have noticed that this seems to not be station brand correlated, but more geographically correlated -- I suspect it is the fault of whatever local company services and repairs the fuel pumps for the stations in any given area.

You can explain the issue to the station owner, pointing-out that as more diesel-powered vehicles have misfueling interlocks he will lose business (which might work, but I wouldn't count on it), or keep searching for a station that has the correct nozzles installed.

Unfortunately, while I believe there is a federal law which requires unleaded fuel to have nozzle 1 installed (an emissions-related hang-over from the switch to unleaded, to ensure people did not put leaded-fuel into cat converter vehicles), I do not believe there is any legal requirement to have the proper nozzles installed on diesel pumps -- it is just an accepted convention in the industry, not a legal requirement. But laws vary by state, and perhaps a complaint to the State would result in the station correcting use of the wrong nozzle for diesel.

Hope that helps clarify the situation.

P.S. Sometimes the tip of the correct-sized diesel nozzle is bent in places, such that the interlock will not let the correct-sized nozzle in, and twisting it a little bit while inserting it gets the interlock to open-up.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Penguin said:


> P.S. Sometimes the tip of the correct-sized diesel nozzle is bent in places, such that the interlock will not let the correct-sized nozzle in, and twisting it a little bit while inserting it gets the interlock to open-up.


My very first fill-up I thought I needed the adapter since the nozzle didn't fit. Unfortunately it was operator error. Once I figured out that some nozzles need to bit of wiggling, I haven't needed to use the adapter.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I had to use the adaptor a couple of times early on. It's a pain.

As posted above there are 3 sizes of nozzles out there. Here in the urban areas I haven't had any issues finding the correct size nozzles.

Haven't had a burp in a long time either.

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

we have an adapter? no way, I have just been wiggiling when I get the thin pumps until the little latch releases and allows it to go in. About 1/2 the stations where I am have thin gas like pumps. Where is said adapter?....

EDIT: Ha! found it in my trunk, pretty neat, someone should make a metal one.
EDIT 2: found a picture of the system.


----------



## m3the01 (Jun 15, 2006)

The nozzles do seem to be a little bigger, do i need to wiggle it? Anything special? I see two little notches where the adapter hits and then it is open and good.

Problem is the notches are 180 degrees apart, so if i push one down with pump the other notch is out and it wont go in.

Maybe cause this is a 2012?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Square peg, round hole!:rofl:

You really just need to look for stations that have the correct size nozzles for diesel cars.

Truck stops will have the very large size where the adaptor would be required.

If the nozzle is too small, they really messed up.

Many stations will have the larger truck nozzle on one side of the pump and the car size (correct size) on the other side. Look around and ask.

It is amazing with as many diesels that are on the road now days that we still find the incorrect sized nozzles installed.

I haven't run into any issues in the past 2 years or so, but haven't really ventured out of my neck of the woods either.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just stick the nozzle in as far as it will go and that is not more than an inch or two. It looks wrong, looks like it will be a problem but so long as the pump is pumping at proper speeds it never leads to a fuel spill. I have tried wiggling it a couple times but not had the success others speak of but also not been concerned because it pumps fine even when it looks like the nozzle is hanging out of the car.

If anyone ever finds out if the restrictor can be removed or a fill neck can be ordered without it then I'd greatly appreciate hearing about that. I find it to be extremely more annoying than helpful.

BTW to the OP if you were getting truck nozzles you will definitely notice it because they are a lot bigger than your typical gas nozzle. In all my years I have only had to use those nozzles twice and both times was at actual truck stops and both times in my current truck.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

when you wiggle it you have to wiggle fast or does not work. I bet it would also work if you had a removable bit of rubber hose to put around the thin pump to expand it a few mm. probably someone makes hose of that size. in theory you could also have a 3mm shim with a handle that could slip in with the pump nozzil initaly. I may try to make one out of a thin plastic kitchen prong by dremeling off excess.

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally instead of going to the trouble of making shims or uses hoses, I'd just like the stupid restrictor removed from the fill neck. The thing does me zero good by being there.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

wanderlust said:


> in theory you could also have a 3mm shim with a handle that could slip in with the pump nozzil initaly. I may try to make one out of a thin plastic kitchen prong by dremeling off excess.
> 
> powered by lemings


You should do this and post up some pics. I ran into a station that had a gas nozzle on one side of the diesel only pump and the correct nozzle on the other side of the pump yesterday.

Instead of moving the x I just pulled the correct hose around, lucky for me no-one drove up to question my move 

Its only the second issue I've had at probably 15+ stations I've filled at in Ia/Ill/Mo.

Jay


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I sounds like a hard place to remove from, it probably could be cut but what if it falls in.

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> I sounds like a hard place to remove from, it probably could be cut but what if it falls in.
> 
> powered by lemings


I do not know, it greatly depends on if it is a part installed in the neck or something integrated into it. The neck itself should be removable from the vehicle. I have often wondered if the non North America cars even have a restrictor in it. I'd pay a decent amount to get a fill neck without the restrictor and put into my car.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I have often wondered if the non North America cars even have a restrictor in it. I'd pay a decent amount to get a fill neck without the restrictor and put into my car.


The 2011 318d I had in Germany last year didn't have a special neck. In fact I remember the nozzles being much smaller in diameter at the places I filled up.

I don't recall it being as big as my truck though, that's the neck I would buy, and then I could throw that fuel puking plastic adapter in the nearest trash can.

Jay


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I need to look into that and see how hard it would be to get one over here. Worst case it will not work out, not like I'd have to install it to find out if the nozzle fits.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I can think of a way to disable it but might be difficult. would need to figure out which side the flaps swings and then super glue the opposite side so that the peace doesn't fall in super glue it to a string and then that way the flap would be free swinging in what respect any of input of any type of nozzle, you could pull other side out by string and throw. use a shearing tool so no dust

powered by lemings
edit smart phone does not recognize speech very well.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

m3the01 said:


> ...I tried a few pumps in oregon and washington state but no luck.


I have had to use my adapter only twice in 45K miles in WA state. Even the CENEX (Grange Supply/truck/farm) stations have the correct nozzles.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Nationwide stations were supposed to move to the 24mm sizing a couple of years ago. Send an email about your station and they will fix it within a week or less. Personally I've never had to use the adapter.


----------



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

I would only use the adapter in an EXTREME emergency, the pump will not shut off automatically and you are then in for diesel going everywhere but in the tank after it is filled.


----------



## Scooner8 (Mar 20, 2011)

I had similar problems when I first got my 335d. There definitely are stations that use gasoline nozzles & no wiggling will do. Then there are proper size diesel "small" nozzles that have been "deformed" a bit that need wiggling. I found turning the nozzle 180 degrees often took care of releasing both notches so the nozzle will go in. I think this happens because nozzles are often "flattened" & no longer perfectly round. Try turning 180 degrees


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

OP, theoretically, you should never be using the adapter because it makes a mess and there are enough "car" pumps out there. In my 2 years of diesel cars and driving all around the Northeast, I've never run into a station where the pump wouldn't fit. BMW does take it one step further by preventing the wrong size from fitting. If it doesn't fit, move on. Don't use the adapter


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a feeling it is fitting for the OP on the small pumps, it just looks very wrong because it is fitting like every single diesel pump I have used with this BMW.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

I have never used the adapter and have found that when the fuel neck filler doesnt open properly as in when using the wrong nozzle you can still fill up with the fuel nozzle pressed up against the metal blocker in the fuel neck. You just have to pump slowly, the fuel still enters the tank. also make sure your car is unlocked.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stussy109 said:


> I have never used the adapter and have found that when the fuel neck filler doesnt open properly as in when using the wrong nozzle you can still fill up with the fuel nozzle pressed up against the metal blocker in the fuel neck. You just have to pump slowly, the fuel still enters the tank. also make sure your car is unlocked.


But not as in with a larger "truck nozzle" correct? Those truck nozzles are quite wide, I'd thought no way they'd even begin to make it into these fill necks.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I have manualy tried the big truck nozzels and they will not fit at all.

powered by lemings


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*Well, this is different*

http://today.seattletimes.com/2012/...sville-gas-station-sells-diesel-for-unleaded/

Cars sputter and drivers fume: Marysville gas station sells diesel for unleaded
Posted by Mike Carter on April 18, 2012 at 8:58 PM

A Marysville Chevron station was dispensing diesel fuel out of its unleaded gas pumps for 18 hours on Sunday, crippling the cars of at least 18 drivers, KING5 television reports.

One was Calial Lyon, who's driving her dad's Subaru because she "gassed" up her Toyota at the Chevron Sunday on her way to a basketball tournament. Her car's in the shop.

"As soon as I started my car it was like the gas pedal didn't really register," she said. Lyon quickly realized she wasn't going anywhere.

"It just kind of started smoking and it wasn't working at all," she recalled.

Lyon said the costs of the repairs, which include flushing the fuel system and the gas tank, are being picked up by Harris Transport, the company that services the Marysville Chevron.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

AutoUnion said:


> OP, theoretically, you should never be using the adapter because it makes a mess and there are enough "car" pumps out there. In my 2 years of diesel cars and driving all around the Northeast, I've never run into a station where the pump wouldn't fit. BMW does take it one step further by preventing the wrong size from fitting. If it doesn't fit, move on. Don't use the adapter


Auto union where do you fill up? I use the shell in newton (on Watertown st right near pike exit 16) and never works. Works fine with my bluetec!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Kar Don said:


> Auto union where do you fill up? I use the shell in newton (on Watertown st right near pike exit 16) and never works. Works fine with my bluetec!


Hess: 219 Cambridge St & N Harvard St in Allston
Shell: 1241 Boylston St & Ipswich St
Stadium Gas: 280 Western Ave, Allston, MA 02134

Usually stick to the Hess in Allston because I live very close by. I like to stick to brand names. If I'm not there, then anywhere on Route 1 through Revere, Saugus, Peabody, etc.

Honestly, I've never been stuck at a station where the nozzle doesn't fit.


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

Kar Don said:


> Auto union where do you fill up? I use the shell in newton (on Watertown st right near pike exit 16) and never works. Works fine with my bluetec!


I use that one all the time and never had problem. I also use the gulf in Waltham on main street and gulf on 95S or 95N


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

CrazyINP said:


> I use that one all the time and never had problem. I also use the gulf in Waltham on main street and gulf on 95S or 95N


Really??? I literally was trying for over 5 min and could not get the nozzle into the filler neck. The guy inside the station ran out thinking i was trying to put diesel into a gasoline car. haha. Maybe mine is defective?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Any updates? Anyone able to remove that stupid restrictor?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I started using Shell DIESEL and for the first week the car has been running fine made my hand calculation an increase of 2 mpg with mix city and HEAVY hwy driving!! Remember I do aproximately 90-95% city driving that is why I get low mileage anywhere from 21-25 now!!


----------



## kungpao (Oct 10, 2012)

I live on the PA/NJ border and fuel in NJ where it's generally cheaper. That said, NJ only has full serve. My first full tank, I got fuel at a newly built exxon station. NO problem. The my second tank, I went to the same station and the guy that was there that night must've been new at it or something cause he couldn't get the nozzle in and spewed diesel all over the side of my d and the wheel. The he proceeded to tell me it was full! Well, I most certainly knew it wasn't so I got out and did it myself while he tended to someone else. I had to wiggle it around a bit and even flipped the nozzle vertical (saw another gas attendant do that to my mustang) which man it slid right in when i did that. But it went in all the way! I looked over and got the guy's attention and told him to make sure it's IN the hole next time he tries filling it up. Needless to say, I was just a tad . No problems the next time there.

Same as someone else mentioned at this station.. truck nozzle on one side, car diesel nozzle on the other side. - Green handle for both.

This adapter everyone keeps talking about.. I don't think I have one. My d is a cpo and there's a tool missing in the "trunk" the one in the middle. Is that where the funnel/adapter is supposed to be?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

One of these days I should try this "vertical" trick. I have seen it mentioned on here off/on for a couple of years now but never tried it. Every nozzle I have used on this car has only gone in maybe 2" and always looks strange with the bulk of it hanging outside the car while pumping. But so long as I have a pump that is working correctly and ever since I quit going to Shell stations I do not recall getting a single massive pump spillage.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

I am going to try the 180 degree twist trick next time.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

kungpao said:


> I live on the PA/NJ border and fuel in NJ where it's generally cheaper. That said, NJ only has full serve. My first full tank, I got fuel at a newly built exxon station. NO problem. The my second tank, I went to the same station and the guy that was there that night must've been new at it or something cause he couldn't get the nozzle in and spewed diesel all over the side of my d and the wheel. The he proceeded to tell me it was full! Well, I most certainly knew it wasn't so I got out and did it myself while he tended to someone else. I had to wiggle it around a bit and even flipped the nozzle vertical (saw another gas attendant do that to my mustang) which man it slid right in when i did that. But it went in all the way! I looked over and got the guy's attention and told him to make sure it's IN the hole next time he tries filling it up. Needless to say, I was just a tad . No problems the next time there.
> 
> Same as someone else mentioned at this station.. truck nozzle on one side, car diesel nozzle on the other side. - Green handle for both.
> 
> This adapter everyone keeps talking about.. I don't think I have one. My d is a cpo and there's a tool missing in the "trunk" the one in the middle. Is that where the funnel/adapter is supposed to be?


Every diesel should have the adapter. It is about 6" long and comes in a clear container with a screw top and a nitirle glove. The adapter WILL cause overflow so you have to be mindful of how much your dispensing. In addition you should dispense at less than full rate since he truck nozzle is pushing more volume due to being larger.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

kungpao said:


> I live on the PA/NJ border and fuel in NJ where it's generally cheaper. That said, NJ only has full serve.


I seem to recall that rule only applies to gasoline since it is more risky to handle. You should be able to pump your own diesel in NJ, though you might encounter some resistance if the attendant doesn't know you have a diesel motor.



> This adapter everyone keeps talking about.. I don't think I have one. My d is a cpo and there's a tool missing in the "trunk" the one in the middle. Is that where the funnel/adapter is supposed to be?


I never got my adapter either, but never have needed it over the course of several years. The empty slot is for a much smaller tool (stuff like an emergency sunroof opener, etc.). BMWs come to the USA missing several of those little tools, due to cost-cutting. There are a couple threads in the main E90 forum which tell you how to order those parts, if you are interested in having a complete set.


----------



## kungpao (Oct 10, 2012)

János said:


> I seem to recall that rule only applies to gasoline since it is more risky to handle. You should be able to pump your own diesel in NJ, though you might encounter some resistance if the attendant doesn't know you have a diesel motor.


Yes, the look on the gentleman's face was priceless. He was flagging me towards an empty pump and I was cruising around looking for the green pump. Never had a problem with them filling me except for that one time. Now he gets a big grin on his face and says diesel when I pull up. (doesn't appear to speak much English not that it matters) Generally they don't freak out if you get out and pump though. I've on many occasion "helped out" when they were slammed with customers (or finished the transaction myself in that scenario too) I work an hour into NJ and have an 80 mile daily commute so it's no biggie for me to stop by a station in NJ on the way home.



János said:


> I never got my adapter either, but never have needed it over the course of several years. The empty slot is for a much smaller tool (stuff like an emergency sunroof opener, etc.). BMWs come to the USA missing several of those little tools, due to cost-cutting. There are a couple threads in the main E90 forum which tell you how to order those parts, if you are interested in having a complete set.


I don't suspect I'll need it but it _would_ be nice to know what's in the missing spaces. I'll have to dig around for that thread you mentioned.:thumbup:

figured I'd attach a pic. Item "A" shows holes in the trunk lid, Item "B" is the missing tool space.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

kungpao said:


> I don't suspect I'll need it but it _would_ be nice to know what's in the missing spaces. I'll have to dig around for that thread you mentioned.:thumbup:
> 
> figured I'd attach a pic. Item "A" shows holes in the trunk lid, Item "B" is the missing tool space.


I believe "B" is for the "key" for the wheel locks, if you have them.


----------

